# Raz3r D3sk



## l3p (Sep 21, 2013)

Been busy lately with cleaning up and refreshing the original 'L3p D3sk'. (Yes it's still alive!)

Since Cross is completely tested .. well .. I have an empty prototype here.





So I thought .. why not create my own ultimate gaming and overclocking dream.
This time with a fully acrylic pipe loop, Bitspower fittings and .. off course in UV green.
Also moved the desk to my 'modcave'.





Will use a lot of components from previous projects and ... ALL fittings I have here + some extra.
Going to do what I love to do .. just fool around with UV and play with the loop 





There will be some surprises in this build 





The outcome may differ from the renders.
Also please don't post pictures from my facebook here, it might be ahead sometimes from the buildlogs 

Hardware:

Cross by Red Harbinger (early prototype)
DimasTech® Bench Table Hard
Intel i7 4770K²
Asus Maximus Formula VI²
Asus GTX690²
Asus GTX680
Asus 23? MX239H³
Corsair Dominator GT 16GB Quad 2133Mhz²
Corsair Neutron 240GB²
Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB²
Corsair Gaming Audio SP2500
Cooler Master V Series V1000²
Razer DeathStalker Ultimate - Ouroboros - Orbweaver - Tiamat - Vespula - Orochi

Laing D5 x4
TFC Admiral 360³
Gelid Wing 12 UV Green x16
Lamptron CW611²
Mayhems 10 Ltr Ultra Pure H2O
Mayhems UV Laser Green Dye
Bitspower Black Sparkle Fittings
Bitspower Crystal Links
Bitspower Clear Plexi Blocks
UV Green acrylic 2m²

Made possible by:
(Also from previous projects)


----------



## l3p (Sep 28, 2013)

I already got the question a few times "Already have an update?" and "When will it be finished?"
No idea, I'm not competing in casemod competitions. (Wouldn't be fair with all the sponsoring imo) and
I do this as a hobby next to 2 jobs and a family.
So I'll be looking for a spot to do something constantly as the other 3 'things' are more important.
And also the question "Why so many sponsors?"
No idea, they just want to help on this project. Would you say no? 
It's certainly no full sponsored build by the way, had to save up for it bigtime.
Anyway .. I'm happy, they're happy .. hopefully you too 
Preparing this build started very slowly even before the  Parvum build.
So testing and choosing certain products.


Different kinds of UV green acrylic.






And off course some tests with Mayhems coolant/dyes.






The fans, Gelid Wing 12 UV Green










and some UV lights added.










One of the best packages I ever got. 






But more about that an other time 






It's about the different Radguards I'm going to use now.






Will be using the acrylic version behind the aluminum to create an illuminated edge.






Works great with the UV leds on it 






Meanwhile playing around with a DSLR from a colleague.
Finally after 3 years got myself a Canon 600D! 






Best looking radiators I had in my hands till now.
Thanks Martin!


















The Cooler Master V1000's, Lamptron CW611's and the ssd's from previous projects.






Got one of these in my own pc now too. JonnyGuru approved 










2 controllers for 2 separate pc's.














So .. lets play with the rads, fans and UV leds.






The effect I want to have. Still need to get a lot more UV/blue ledstrips.






Stickers gone.






24 x M4 hex bolts later. (For just one rad)










I have hidden one small UV ledstrip inside the Radiator.






Still in doubt if I'm also going to use a ledstrip all around the desk aiming downwards.
Will do good to the rest of the UV active material.






The 'double' Radguards.










The ones in the back will need to be modified because there are no 480 acrylic radguards.






Lovely to work like this 





Till the next update!
Oh ..  a reply would be highly appreciated


----------



## Honeybadger (Sep 29, 2013)

Man I love that setup so far! I love all the green. Im currently hoping to build my own system with the green color like that. I dont know anything about water cooling but Im going to give it a try soon. Great work on that beauty!


----------



## l3p (Oct 6, 2013)

Here another small update including some products which I will have to show in front off course.


Playing around with different acrylic ideas and samples.










And ... the Bitspower package.






Vincent .. you're awesome!





For the full unpacking please click below.






Here the package from ASUS Benelux










And some products from previous projects.










Total picture.






Thanks Sven/TL!






Best looking mainboard I've ever seen.






First package arrived from Highflow.nl






Lovely thing to do in the sun.










Sometimes you'll even have to sacrifice your 30 minute break at work 
Nice tools that I don't have at home.














Lovely day and place to work 










And a lovely day of blocking.


















Don't want to see any more heatpads 










I just love clear acrylic.






First test with the acrylic.






Thinking of adding a layer of black vinyl or removing the rubbertape on the desk and re-attach it on the acrylic.






And the second package from Highflow.nl.
Thanks Red Harbinger & Freddy!






Made them shine a little more. (They were fully frosted)






Another night of mounting.






Love it!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## cameronh779 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hands down the best project I've seen to date. Absolutely amazing! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 6, 2013)

can only say one word

 *WOW*


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 6, 2013)

I remember your original desk mod build log ... and it's still one of the best  it's great to see it evolve  Subbed.


----------



## adulaamin (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Frogger (Oct 6, 2013)

Subed  A GREAT build in the making


----------



## Honeybadger (Oct 7, 2013)

Great updates! The desk is gonna be awesome. I love what you are doing and I wish I could do things like you are doing. I just love the UV green. I hope to one day know as much as you about building and modding. Im hoping my build will look as good as yours does so far. Im planning on doing my first water cooling project but I have no experience with it. Also Im planning on using a white case instead of black. Do you think that will look good?


----------



## l3p (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!
Really appreciate a reply here 

Will try to do an update every week 

First a package from Dimastech






Including some small accessories. 






Made these pics a while ago but it's a lovely thing for quick tests and setups!










Also came in contact with Andrzej from DXRacer.net.
We both agreed it would be nice to cooperate on this project 














Very important.






A very sturdy laptop arm to attach to the chair..






Something I have other plans for 






Back to the chair.










Almost there.














I was so curious .. I just had to try it out.






And .. it works 






'Throne Of Games'






But something I was much more curious for.
Had to get my crowbar for that.










So happy here 






So lets drill.






And mount it on my Saturday evening.










Soo so happy 






















And take some time to chill from the other mod-chair


----------



## l3p (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## l3p (Oct 20, 2013)

And an other small update.

More playing around with dye.










Also received some more purple(UV) and blue SMD LEDstrips.
Most important are the long ones that will go all around inside the desk.







Thanks Clenn!









And more playing around with the future setup.






Also planned a day with Sander (Asphiax) from ModWithMe for something really awesome.






a 'Shroudres'!






Because this is a prototype with some 'minor design mistakes' (Not Sanders's fault) we made a nice day of it to get it working inside this desk.






The fans do need a little adjustment 






Klik op onderstaande foto voor meer info:






And some more tests needed for the future 






One of those is a comparison of the TFC Admiral 360.
There was some confusion about the performance of it.






So for the interested...











And here something we've been working on on the background for a while with Red Harbinger.
A stainless steel reservoir cover.






I also wanted to use this idea in my own project.






That's how I got in contact with TFC.
They have the ability to laser round stainless steel pipe.
This is the design we came on.






So a few weeks later the first prototype.










Off course still needs some work.






And a teaser from the Red Harbinger cover


----------



## Ryleh (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel like I shouldn't post here.


----------



## l3p (Nov 23, 2013)

It has been a while since the last update.
After 3 years I was finally able to meet the Red Harbinger team.
So .. a trip to Texas and after that off to Blizzcon - California.

For who wants to see some photos and video, click the picture below 






When I got home this was waiting for me.






Thanks Corsair!
These will find their place in this project together with the ssd's from previous projects 






Shakmods already offered me a few times to do custom cables for projects.






Well this is the perfect project for it, so a few weeks later.






Need quite long and thick extensions for the benchtable.


























I think they're awesome!





Thanks Shakmods!









And further on planning with the benchtable.
Also wanted to do something with the ssd's again. Maybe I'll completely remove the housing..






First saw some acrylic.






And attach the benchtable to the arm. 






Still able to disconnect the benchtable easily.






And adjusting the acrylic some more.






Shouldn't be using the jigsaw after 20:00
Wakes a certain person that wants to help but who I have to disappoint 






So in all silence ..










And an idea for the ssd's.






ModWithMe who's willing to help with a first setup with his new laser.






On to the next update!


----------



## l3p (Nov 30, 2013)

And a small update for the weekend.






Little check how the cables would look like.






And bad news :/
I won't be able to use the prototype ShroudRes, at this point it's just to much of a risk, hours and adjustments to get it working right. Will be using a ShroudRes in a next project though.
But .. found a way to have more cooling and in the same style as the other rads. 






Because the mainboard is on the left side of the desk I don't have the space for an extra Admiral + fans.
So came up with something else 






A 45mm radiator + fans in an Admiral housing 






Also the acrylic SSD covers arrived from ModWithMe.






Removed the laser dust as good as possible.






After messing around for an hour with different pipes, spacers and nuts in different sizes I found something else. Rubber fan mounts from TFC.






I love Friday evenings.










Slide em in.






Works perfectly with the rubber corners 






















And some UV light from different corners.






















Thanks ModWithMe!






Somehow I like them a lot in daylight.
Corsair Neutrylic GTX


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

nice work L3P and awesome build, what are you going to do with this "beast" of a monster you are building? ^^


----------



## l3p (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope to play some games on it, bench some and just have fun


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2013)

l3p said:


> I hope to play some games on it, bench some and just have fun



sounds like fun, i hope u will have an awesome time, not only gaming but building it aswell bcs this here is awesome all the way


----------



## rougal (Nov 30, 2013)

Thx for sharing this very cool and very expensive project. Way way beyond normal mods, this is worthy to be shown at Razer's HQ.


----------



## SP3KT3R (Dec 1, 2013)

as always Top Notch work  
I really like the idea of the rez/rad bezel you're working on , slick idea. even the shroud on the cylinder rez is a great idea 
The SSD mod you did is truly ingenious , never in my life have I thought of modding an SSD, the laser engraving is very nice touch


----------



## l3p (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! 


I wouldn't mind at all if Corsair offered SSD's like these


----------



## l3p (Dec 8, 2013)

Here an update of a little side project already running for 9 months 
It's a pretty long story with a lot of photos but will try to keep it short.

For this project I wanted something else then the standard fangrills.
Did see the MNPC Overkill guards a few time, but when you need 2x 360 and 2x 480, that's like $600.

So .. Scott Bruins (Red Harbinger designer) and I decided to have some fun.
This is what he came up with (Scott's awesome!  ) 






This is what came out after a lot of tweaking.






Few tests in front.






And, what we thought, a final design. Back then still with a closed front. About 7 months ago.






But .. you still need to know someone with a CNC who is willing to do it.
Off course Ivo (The guy that CNC-ed the MARSII block) loved the idea joined us, he could use a few himself too.
And he also happen to have some nice 120x10mm bricks of aluminum.
First he had to edit the design again since the current one didn't fit the 120x10mm.






But no problem.






And we're on the way for 5 months 














Again no problem.






Ivo is pretty happy with them himself too.
If you look carefully you can see a pretty weird GPU in his pc 






Once at my place .. totally love them!






First fit.






Wanted to see them on the 'Raz3rator' too. Also added a small UV ledstrip.






And quickly polished the 360
Hmm ... all I need now is acrylic.






ModWithMe still had a piece from my last order ... perfect fit!
Now all I need is a nice design.






I found this background online ... sold!
So, brainstorming again

Scott had it translated to solidworks in no-time.
But before Sander was able to cut it the design had a long way to go.
Design went from Scott > me > Ivo > me > Sander > Ivo > Sander > Scott > me/Sander before they would actually fit the edited design 






And so, 8 months later.
It became a design with 2 layers.






And this Saturday ..






First a quick fit again 










Very nice work Sander!










Need to know how it would look on a radiator 






Frames still nice and rough.






Lets change that first. (last night)






And a little polishing.










Perfect fit!






And with just UV






And black.






Small amount of glue on the corners.






I'm very happy with the end result.
And ... I can always re-use them ... the acrylic is easy to replace for a different design/color.






























Thanks a lot Scott, Ivo and Sander, it was an awesome 'little' project!


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 10, 2013)

You never cease to amaze me...AMAZING STUFF man!  I love the SSDs, they are great!

I feel like I'm not worthy enough to post here


----------



## l3p (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually appreciate a comment now and then  
Thanks!


----------



## markaflias (Dec 16, 2013)

Respect m8


----------



## bhreinert5 (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking good L3p! Giving me some great ideas for my command center


----------



## l3p (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Time to get back on this project!
Been busy the last few weeks with some other things that needed to happen first 

First ordered some more Q-blocks






Think these will give a cool effect too.






Something I did which took me a few full days.
Cleaned up and re-organised the complete attic. 










And another thing I did..
Probably the cheapest case I ever made 
'L3p Min3r'






Desk for the 'clean' work.






Also received something really nice from ASUS Benelux.














Screams to be modificated 










Such a pleasure to work in a clean spot 
On to the next updates!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, we are all jealous, but we look forward to future updates and more goodness.


----------



## l3p (Feb 2, 2014)

Decided to only use some handtools and a dremel this time 






First wreck it.






And measuring the acrylic.






First drilled the holes then used the fretsaw.
You can easily drill holes near the edges with a dremel on high speed by the way without breaking it.






And sanded the edges.






More measuring.






Always a lovely moment when you can peel off the protection layer 






Used transparent glue and left it to dry for a night.






Then I found out I didn't have long M2 bolts after all ..
So removed the standoff's and drilled all holes in PCB and covers with 3.2mm.






Plenty of M3 here 






30 nuts later.














And with some LEDS on.


















With his little sisters.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 2, 2014)

get the fuk outta here


----------



## l3p (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still alive 

Months ago I got the idea to have a PS4 on the right side, cooled with custom made waterblocks.
However after months of doubt I have decided not to do this cause of the time and finances involved for this (MARSII block.. pfff )

Last weekend I took a few hours to see how I will continue .. and .. I'm totally back 

Also will use the pumps and reservoirs separate instead of the combo's.
And .. going to do 2 separate loops with each 2 pumps, however with the use of 4 valves I want to be able to switch to one huge loop with 4 pumps and 4 radiators.

So .. another update.

Used rubber again on top of the acrylic edge to hide the green top side and isolate the desk inside.






Also 2 extra grills from ModWithMe which I will use on the inside of the desk.










The Raz3rator.






Finally I can mount all 4 Admirals
Ook kan ik eindelijk alle andere radiatoren monteren.






Number 1






Two.






Removing sticker from the other fans.






Quite some bolts.






Number 3 done






Something I ordered months ago through Kickstarter.






Ambilight 
More about that later.






Also 2 long LED strips inside, nice effect when opening it 






And the last one.






Number 4 .. done.






This photo was made just after I decided to drop the PS4 idea and I was measuring it all.






First make the reservoir covers a little more shiny .. not too much, don't want to see all the leds in detail.






Sawn off all reservoir clamps.






And another try 






You will lose the skin on your fingers ... but I love it! 






Testing how it will look with a Bitspower LED RAM MOD underneath.
Means it will have the same 'heartbeat' effect as the Razer mice. (See video!)






Will be a lot of measuring 






This is how the should work, and yep I often use paint for these kind of things 






Things could still change but personally I already like it.






And a short video of how it's standing now.

[VIDEO]


----------



## l3p (Mar 31, 2014)

Another update.
Back to the Benchtable.






It still needs some extra holes for tubing and wires.






Also on top






Quick disconnects.






And tubing on the inside.





Completely forgot there were still red buttons in the desk 
So ordered 4 new green ones from Highflow.
Also bought a print from a forum user there, will be able to use momentary switches to switch all lighting on and off with led notification.






So also replaced those






Extra hole for a fillport in the 'firewall'.






Also drilled the 2 quickdisconnects in the desk, tight fit.






What a mess ..
Here is where I noticed I was going to run short on fittings.
Glad Vincent from Bitspower was able to help me out.






Measuring.






And another small step further 






Best thing there is .. finding this on your desk after a long day.






Ultraunpackspeed






Bitspower Enhance Multilinks. Love them ..  compression fittings for Acrylic.


















Already made one for Cross desk but need more power.
With this all the fans, lighting and pumps will always run, no matter if there's one of the pc's is running or both.














Also connected all 14 fans to the Lamptron controllers.






And some sleeving






Not going to sleev the cables out of sight .. just too much lol
The top Lamptron is to switch Ledstrip. 
Bottom one to control the Bitspower RAM MODS which will be under the GPU's and reservoirs.






More cables.






Cables gone..






Mounted the controllers and used some glue on the back to hide the bleeding light






Off course .. a Silvercoil.






Between the GPU's










Also changed some in the middle






More coming soon!


----------



## l3p (Apr 27, 2014)

After desk builds have been ruling my life for 4 years.
These kind of videos make it worth it 
Thanks a lot Red Harbinger and Richard Surroz!


----------



## H3LLSMAN (May 19, 2014)

A shit ton of money right there, I know everything else is alot but all those fittings my god that must have been alot.


----------



## l3p (May 31, 2014)

At the moment very busy at work, still hoping to finish it this summer 
So .. 'small' update again.

First a replacement for the slot bracket.














And found a way to still use the HDD brackets 






A nice bed for the SSD's.










Also bought some more acrylic fittings from another modder.






Measured, drilled and filed all holes for the 'bridge'.






Also the connections for the HDD's.






Built in the fan controllers and connected them to the 14 fans.






Used 3M Dinoc to hide the red Sata slots. 






And started with the loop from the benchtable. Added a small reservoir on top.










So .. a little further.






Here's something I've been walking around with for a long time.
A logo for the legs and top panel.
Then you have an idea but .. how to continue?






Glad there were 2 awesome guys I got to know from a previous project who wanted to help me out.










 Parvum systems CNC 


















Thanks a lot Justin and specially Shaun for making my figment reality! (Sorry mate  )


----------



## l3p (Jun 15, 2014)

Had to spend a few hours on the hot attic 

The acrylic borders are now completely enlightened. (see video at the end)






Also started with the loop on the left side.






The back will still be quite some work.






But this loop will probably remain like this.






I love chaos 










Still can't wait to fill it up.






Video of the RGB controller with UV leds.


----------



## URBAN303 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow !  nice project ^^ beautiful individual investment! machining, cutting, mounting, we see that there is a great deal of pleasure/passion and we understand little beast   nice thought, and mounted cleverly 

A titanic work!

*GOOD WORK L3P ^^

*


----------



## l3p (Aug 14, 2014)

And further on the loop 

Also I need a paper next to it for the flowdirection.






3 hours and 1mm of skin later.






Here the funpackage I got from Razer almost a year ago 






Off course had to unpack it.






Back to the loop!






Another long waited package arrived.














Because I didn't count on it anymore I had to change plans.






So slept a night on it.






Think the contrast is better like this..










And ... the pumpstation.






With this I can make one big loop for both pc's with 4 rads and 4 pumps. 
Or one loop per system with each 2 pumps and 2 rads.






Backside finished too.






Also added 2 green LED strips on the bottom to be able to see something there.
I will be able to switch it off or dim it with the Lamptron controller.






Ready to fill 






I prefer filling with clear liquid and adding color later.






Because .....






I had several leaks, this while I tested everything in front.






Few hours later 1 radiator seemed to leak.
Temporary solved it this way.






But then finally .... loop up and running!






Mau approves 





Next update soon!


----------



## URBAN303 (Aug 14, 2014)

"L3P" I'll invite you to my house for my birthday if you keep posting such nice pictures demonstrating your expertise


----------



## l3p (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## l3p (Aug 16, 2014)

Here some photos now that it's filled up.
Some with just UV, some with UV + blue.






Glad I had fanguards there


----------



## l3p (Sep 1, 2014)

And here the final photos 



































































Together with Infantry Productions we will create a final video to end this chapter.
It has been a project with blood, sweat, leaks, 79 acrylic pipes and tears ... but it was totally worth it


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 1, 2014)

what a beautiful craftmanship l3p.
i really appreciate your hard work..


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2014)

Pure goodness @l3p, everything looks totally gorgeous! Amazing work and thank you for sharing it all with us


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome stuff as usual l3p. Anymore projects coming soon that we can know about ??


----------



## l3p (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, a comment is really appreciated after such a project 
I can tell the next project will be smaller 

Celebrated the end of this build with my daughter yesterday .. she totally likes disco mode 

[VIDEO]


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 3, 2014)

l3p you have an amazing talent. Hands down the absolute best looking PC (PC's) I have ever seen. The dedication, Passion and (understanding from your wife) Is above and beyond.

Well done.


----------



## l3p (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot THE_EVIL_RAPIER 
All credits should go to my wife haha


----------



## l3p (Sep 18, 2014)

Here the final video of this project.
I want to thank everyone for the support!!










Video shot by me, edited by: http://www.facebook.com/InfantryProductions


----------



## l3p (May 7, 2015)

Reverse breakdown - 8 months .. gone in 60 seconds


----------

